

My Weaknesses as a Developer - jv22222
http://www.codingforhire.com/2011/01/my-weaknesses-as-a-developer/

======
geophile
I have a list like this. It occupies a dark recess of my mind that I try to
avoid. If I actually wrote down a list like this I might actually do something
about some of these weaknesses. (I do make the occasional effort at another
chapter in the Haskell book.)

One huge glaring weakness is source control. I fucking hate source control. I
want to write, tune and perfect my code and not worry about merging up,
merging down, resolving conflicts, figuring out what came from where and what
it meant, and dealing with whitespace changes. I hate being unable to improve
my code in little ways because "it will make the merge harder". I hate
shepherding my changes from my branch, up to the build branch up to trunk, and
dealing with everyone else's crap on the way.

If I have to use source control -- and I do as long as I work -- then please,
oh god, please make sure I never have to touch CVS, Clearcase, Visual
SourceSafe, Subversion, and most especially git. Each one of these has screwed
me badly. Yes, it's my fault, for not loving source control. You know what? I
also don't want to know how my digestive tract works. I just want it to work
and mostly leave me alone. If I have a problem with source control, it's like
dealing with the after-effects of bad meat. Unless I'm using git, in which
case it's like bad meat laced with razor blades.

There, I said it.

